# Some smoked oysters



## browneyesvictim (Jul 18, 2021)

Picked up a half bushel from one of the local Oregon coast oyster farms . Grilled up a few fresh ones on the kettle with some shrimp and shucked the rest for smoking later.











































Brined for a day and 1/2 then on to the racks and into the MES with alder pellets.
I will be back with more pics when they are done.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 18, 2021)

Those will be delicious.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 18, 2021)

Damn, I’m jealous… we love oysters!  But we only get the jarred ones here!  Going to be enviously looking forward to the final pics!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jul 18, 2021)

Heck yeah bud add me to the list of jealous folks


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2021)

Those look Outstanding!!
I love them!!
Nice Job Victim!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 18, 2021)

Pulled when IT hit 145'. Made 5 half pints. Added 1/4 C EVOO each. Vacuum sealed each container. Going in the fridge for a rest.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 18, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> Pulled when IT hit 145'. Made 5 half pints. Added 1/4 C EVOO each. Vacuum sealed each container. Going in the fridge for a rest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man they look phenomenal!  Need my address?  LOL!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jul 18, 2021)

Your Oysters look fantastic!!  I live in pretty good Oyster country and would like to give this a try.
If you'll suffer an ignorant question;  Why aren't the oysters covered with the Olive oil in the jars?  What I'm asking is, what dictates the amount of oil in each jar?

Thanks, John


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2021)

OMG---Little Jars of Gold.
Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 19, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Those will be delicious.



Why yes... Yes they are!
Thanks for the like.



WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Man they look phenomenal!  Need my address?  LOL!



I'm sure they would ship. But I'm afraid they may not even make it to the mail box! 
And no reason to be jealous. The jarred ones will smoke up nice too! They are a lot less work and mess anyway!
In fact you can order some today and have them shipped to you by tomorrow. Chuck's Seafood | Fresh Seafood (chucksseafood.com) I would recommend the already shucked ones in the plastic tub to save on freight and mess!
Thanks for the likes.



TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah bud add me to the list of jealous folks


Again, no need to be jealous. You can order some up yourself. (see link above) They are actually a pretty good buy.



one eyed jack said:


> Your Oysters look fantastic!!  I live in pretty good Oyster country and would like to give this a try.
> If you'll suffer an ignorant question;  Why aren't the oysters covered with the Olive oil in the jars?  What I'm asking is, what dictates the amount of oil in each jar?
> 
> Thanks, John



Well you certainly could fill them up with oil. It is just my opinion that it is not necessary, and I don't want to dilute the flavor of the oysters. I'm adding just enough to keep them somewhat soft. These aren't canned in a shelf stable kind of way. That may be more important to fill them if they were truly canned. In fact you don't need to jar them at all when just keeping them in the fridge. .And just for the record, the oil will solidify in the fridge. The jar will need to sit out on the counter and should come to room temperature to re-liquify before serving. 



Bearcarver said:


> OMG---Little Jars of Gold.
> Awesome!!
> 
> Bear



Thanks. Not quite little jars of honey for the Bear, but close! They sure did get some nice color.
Thanks for the likes!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 19, 2021)

Man those look great!  I been having to eat my smoked out of a tin but they pretty good.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 19, 2021)

I will admit to indulging in more than my share of those canned grocery store ones. Definitely a guilty pleasure!
Then it came to my attention with most all of these canned seafood items: Product of China.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Man those look great!  I been having to eat my smoked out of a tin but they pretty good.




It always amazed me (Easy to do) how they get them all lined up in the cans of Smoked Baby Oysters & Smoked Baby Clams!!!  All in nice little Rows!!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2021)

I love oysters!
I prefer them raw, but have never tried them smoked.I guess the next batch I get I will have to try that, cause those sure look good!!!
Al


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 19, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I love oysters!
> I prefer them raw, but have never tried them smoked.I guess the next batch I get I will have to try that, cause those sure look good!!!
> Al


Wish we had a good place to get good oysters.  Albertsons been carrying them but have tried them 3 times and ended up in the bin every time.  My brother has a fish monger in Florida that he buys them by the bag and always great!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 19, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I love oysters!
> I prefer them raw, but have never tried them smoked. I guess the next batch I get I will have to try that, cause those sure look good!!!
> Al


I never met an oyster I didn't like. Prepared any way as long as they are not expired. I do enjoy them raw under my own free-will. I like them even better when they have just popped open on the grill. While these are brought up to minimum safe temp within the guidelines, that also firms them up and are not slimy which can be off-putting for some people. I also didn't use cure. I wouldn't mind trying to cold smoke some and leaving under-cooked but as you know there are risks of eating undercooked shellfish. I will be sharing these with friends and family and would be wrecked if anyone got sick from eating bad oysters from me.
Thanks for the like.



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Wish we had a good place to get good oysters.  Albertsons been carrying them but have tried them 3 times and ended up in the bin every time.  My brother has a fish monger in Florida that he buys them by the bag and always great!


Check out the link above Brian. You can order them online and have them delivered fresh reasonably enough.


----------

